# Topic: Giant Talon 27.5 1 or Giant Roam 0



## Iainj837 (10 Jun 2014)

I am after a new bike
I like the look of 2 bikes the Talon 27.5 1 hardtail MTB
or Roam 0 which is a hybrid, both of which is Giant but I am also considering a Scott
I will be using the bike as commuting and also going with a cycling group that use canal towpaths and some off road but not heavy duty off road which would you suggest


----------

